# Coyotes in Utah



## Savage89 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm wondering where in Utah would be a good place to hunt coyotes. I'm asking for you reveal any secret spots but I am looking for a place to start. All I can think of is where I hunt near fruitland off hwy 40.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look for sign, either prints or scat. If it's close go at night and see if you can get a howl from them. Or many times I just go set up and start calling. It doesn't always tell you if they are there or not unless they come in, but as long as you're there if you have a good spot to sit and the wind is in your favor...go for it ! The worst you can do is waste 30 minutes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Savage89 said:


> I'm wondering where in Utah would be a good place to hunt coyotes. I'm asking for you reveal any secret spots but I am looking for a place to start. All I can think of is where I hunt near fruitland off hwy 40.


Fruitland ?? Is that on the back side of Gayville ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Fruitland ?? Is that on the back side of Gayville ?


 I was going to let that one slide by, butt knew someone wood comment!!!!!!


----------



## Savage89 (Sep 30, 2012)

It's got a population of maybe a couple hundred people. I know it has a gas station, thats about it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Savage89, You should do some research on Coyote ei: Habitat open plains, scrub deserts, farms, towns, forests. Ect. Sign: 24" den mouths on slopes. Tracks: dog like, but in nearly straight lines; fore print larger. 2 3/8" . Scat: dog like, but usu, full of hair or fruit stains. Or ask youngdon.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

There are coyotes just about anywhere there are prey species. The problem with Utah is getting in an area that hasn't been hammered all year by numerous experienced and inexperienced callers and trappers. Calling in Utah isn't easy, but it can be done. Don't get discouraged. Youngdon offered some great tips.


----------

